# Level entry showers



## SplashGalleries (Feb 26, 2011)

Would love to get some feedback on this from contractors that install level entry, barrier free or curbless shower systems. 
Question: Do you consider the construction of these systems to be the responsibility of the tile contractor, plumbing contractor or joint venture by both contractors?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't think "entry level" and "barrier/curbless showers" should be in the same sentence.

They are very much custom and require quite a bit more labor than a standard shower. 

The only aspects I believe a plumber needs to be involved are the rough in of drain and valve and then trim out.


----------



## SplashGalleries (Feb 26, 2011)

I agree, but I didn't say "entry level", I said "level entry". (-:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dammit. 

Well even though I can't read so well, my thoughts on construction remain :blush:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Uh... so you're a "Decorative Plumbing Showroom" contractor? How does that work?


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

The guy who puts the tile down will be responsible if the water doesn't flow to the drain, so he has the final authority, in my opinion.


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

SplashGalleries said:


> Would love to get some feedback on this from contractors that install level entry, barrier free or curbless shower systems.
> Question: Do you consider the construction of these systems to be the responsibility of the tile contractor, plumbing contractor or joint venture by both contractors?


I install the drain myself because it is integrated into the shower floor system. The plumber takes over from there on down.

Short answer : tile contractor


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We do it in conjunction with our plumber.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> Uh... so you're a "Decorative Plumbing Showroom" contractor? How does that work?


?
:blink:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Tinstaafl said:


> Uh... so you're a "Decorative Plumbing Showroom" contractor? How does that work?


They build showrooms.

Plumbing is easy if it doesn't have to work.


----------



## SplashGalleries (Feb 26, 2011)

I own a plumbing company and a decorative plumbing showroom. We display and install level entry shower systems as the plumber. I'm trying to get a feel for the industry to see how other contractors view the installation of these systems. I'm finding that tile contractors seem to embrace and understand them more than most plumbing contractors. I appreciate everyone's feedback.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Another one for tile contractor. :thumbsup:


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

SplashGalleries said:


> I own a plumbing company and a decorative plumbing showroom. We display and install level entry shower systems as the plumber. I'm trying to get a feel for the industry to see how other contractors view the installation of these systems. I'm finding that tile contractors seem to embrace and understand them more than most plumbing contractors. I appreciate everyone's feedback.


I dont know if you would call them decorative, but in Asia, many bathrooms are level. The shower area is not much more than a sliding door or a curtain, over a slightly graded floor. All the water then runs to the drain. Even if you get water on the outside of the floor, it will drain. Pretty nifty. 

So unless Im mistaken, level entry showers are really not a whole heck of a lot different than drains on a floor level. Up to the tiler to get the proper grading.


----------

